# 18V. Milwaukee battery going bad..



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Last year I bought a Milwaukee 18V. drill/driver with red lithium batteries..
> 
> That is suppose to be top of the line.. never let you down.. latest battery on the market..
> 
> ...


Aren't the batteries warrenteed for 3 years or something like that?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> Aren't the batteries warrenteed for 3 years or something like that?


Yeah but that's a hassle compared to running to the store.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My batteries are so scarred up and worn, I'd never get away with that.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

B4T said:


> Last year I bought a Milwaukee 18V. drill/driver with red lithium batteries..
> 
> That is suppose to be top of the line.. never let you down.. latest battery on the market..
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

Thanks for the advice!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> My batteries are so scarred up and worn, I'd never get away with that.


So are mine, the thing is that they were bought like that. The guy said he had almost never used them, he used his partner's, but he carried them in the back of the truck.


Bought them at Arizona.
You can't get them in Mexico


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Yeah but that's a hassle compared to running to the store.


Very true, I've never had anything fail while it's still under warranty. Things usually wait until it's just expired to crap out.

I really hate when you go to buy a smoke detector, get to where you need to be and the box starts chirping...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> My batteries are so scarred up and worn, I'd never get away with that.


I keep my tools in the case when not used.. besides..she didn't even look at the battery since I stapled the plastic closed..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> Aren't the batteries warrenteed for 3 years or something like that?


Not my problem.. I don't want to go through that hassle.. :no:

I was done in less than a minute with no questions asked..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

B4T said:


> I keep my tools in the case when not used.. besides..she didn't even look at the battery since I stapled the plastic closed..


I do too, but I use the crap out of my tools. Especially the cordless stuff. It's a tool, and it's supposed to work for me, so I don't baby them when I use them. I do store them safely, though.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> My batteries are so scarred up and worn, I'd never get away with that.


I got a new drill couple weeks ago, 2nd day I dropped a battery off my truck box and it bounced/rolled about 10 feet on rough concrete. I'd love to try to return that one just for kicks :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I got a new drill couple weeks ago, 2nd day I dropped a battery off my truck box and it bounced/rolled about 10 feet on rough concrete. I'd love to try to return that one just for kicks :laughing:


Chances are the paperwork will be at the bottom of the packaging so they can't see any scratches unless they open up the package..

The trick is to carefully open up the plastic case and then staple it shut..


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

B4T said:


> Last year I bought a Milwaukee 18V. drill/driver with red lithium batteries..
> 
> That is suppose to be top of the line.. never let you down.. latest battery on the market..
> 
> ...


Next drill I buy I am buying at Costco........use it to hell, and they will take it back, no repackaging required, and I will get a new drill every time! I love their return policy!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

_B4T; master package opener/re-sealer_ :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> _B4T; master package opener/re-sealer_ :laughing:


And $120.00 richer.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Next drill I buy I am buying at Costco........use it to hell, and they will take it back, no repackaging required, and I will get a new drill every time! I love their return policy!


I bet you show cleavage and the poor guy can't think straight.. :laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

B4T said:


> I bet you show cleavage and the poor guy can't think straight.. :laughing:


Maaaaaaaybe.:whistling2:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Milwaukee service is great around here, just walk in and they would have handed you a new one. They put it on a machine and it tells them how old it is and warranty it accordingly. 

But are you sure it was a red lithium if you got it last year? I'm only starting to see that stuff on the shelf here


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

randas said:


> Milwaukee service is great around here, just walk in and they would have handed you a new one. They put it on a machine and it tells them how old it is and warranty it accordingly.
> 
> But are you sure it was a red lithium if you got it last year? I'm only starting to see that stuff on the shelf here


Yep.. read it off the side of the battery..


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Milwaukee is very good about honoring the warranty on the stuff they sell in my personal experience. I brought in an M12 drill and 2 batteries just a month or two back and got 2 brand new batteries and every part except for the case replaced on the drill.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

B4T said:


> Last year I bought a Milwaukee 18V. drill/driver with red lithium batteries..
> 
> That is suppose to be top of the line.. never let you down.. latest battery on the market..
> 
> ...


I hope someone steals $120 worth of pvc boxes from you. That's just not cool. If you would have called Milwaukee, chances are they would have asked for the date code and sent you a new one, no charge.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I do too, but I use the crap out of my tools. Especially the cordless stuff. It's a tool, and it's supposed to work for me, so I don't baby them when I use them. I do store them safely, though.


How often do you need to replace your cordless tools?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> I hope someone steals $120 worth of pvc boxes from you. That's just not cool. If you would have called Milwaukee, chances are they would have asked for the date code and sent you a new one, no charge.


They put a sticker on the battery .. DEFECTIVE..

I don't have time to call them.. if there is a problem, they will be calling me.. :thumbsup:

There is nothing wrong with what I did..


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/PartsAndService/ServiceCenter/Default.aspx


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

B4T said:


> There is nothing wrong with what I did..


The way I am reading it, yes there is. 

The batteries have a warranty. Milwaukee will honor that warranty. If you abused the battery, then the warranty should be null.

I don't know what you did you your battery. From what I understand, they have a little computer chip in them. Perhaps that's why it wasn't working. 

It probably would have been quicker to just go to an authorized dealer rather than HD twice.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> Aren't the batteries warrenteed for 3 years or something like that?


 
5



MDShunk said:


> My batteries are so scarred up and worn, I'd never get away with that.


 
Mine too, no need to cheat. Any Milwauker repair facility would have given him a battery.



knowshorts said:


> I hope someone steals $120 worth of pvc boxes from you. That's just not cool. If you would have called Milwaukee, chances are they would have asked for the date code and sent you a new one, no charge.


 
Yes, they will. I just got back 4 batteries from them that were at least 4 years old each at no charge.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if Makita will do the same thing (exchange defective batteries?)


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 5


I was thinking either 3 or 5. I remember reading it when I went through my M12 manuals, but couldn't remember. I was thinking the tool itself was under warranty for 5 years and the batteries for only 3. For whatever reason 3 just sounded right at the time.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I went to 7 corners hardware and had a Makita drill repaired at the same time as my Milwaukee M12 went in, Makita needed a dated receipt but I'm not sure if that applies to sending it to Makita directly.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I was thinking either 3 or 5. I remember reading it when I went through my M12 manuals, but couldn't remember. I was thinking the tool itself was under warranty for 5 years and the batteries for only 3. For whatever reason 3 just sounded right at the time.


You were right.

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/parts-service/milwaukee-warranty


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

B4T said:


> Last year I bought a Milwaukee 18V. drill/driver with red lithium batteries..
> 
> That is suppose to be top of the line.. never let you down.. latest battery on the market..
> 
> ...


 Oh no ....your one of those guys......Thats not nice...

I was pretty underwhelmed with the V28 series...Im not sure If I might have damaged the batteries using a cheapo inverter to charge them, but either way the run time was not that good. 
I remember the old nicad 18 volt drill made in Germany was the best cordless drill as far as run time and power you could get....I remember the battery would go a lot longer than anything around now....
The small lit 12 millwaukee is a good set of cordless tools but you really need to get the extended batteries.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> You were right.
> 
> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/parts-service/milwaukee-warranty


Not to gloat or anything...

:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Okay, I'm done. 

That's what I thought, I was about to get up and go get one of the manuals to double check, I didn't even think of checking their website. That doesn't involve having to move. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Oh no ....your one of those guys......Thats not nice...
> .


In case you missed my first post, the battery was less than a year old..

I just wanted a new battery without the hassle of going through the warranty process..

Really can't see how than makes me a bad guy..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> Not to gloat or anything...
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> ...


 That chart doest mean anything. They will at least pro rate it. All the 4 batteries I just got back had 07 date codes on them.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

B4T said:


> Last year I bought a Milwaukee 18V. drill/driver with red lithium batteries..
> 
> That is suppose to be top of the line.. never let you down.. latest battery on the market..
> 
> ...


And how is that different from shoplifting one. You new you were doing something illegal or at the very least unethical the second you opened the new package carefully. No different than a common thief. Just because it's a big store doesn't make it OK. JMHO


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> And how is that different from shoplifting one.


It is not any different but he will go on at length trying to justify it.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That chart doest mean anything. They will at least pro rate it. All the 4 batteries I just got back had 07 date codes on them.


I was just being dumb for the sake of being dumb. Go with it. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I was just being dumb for the sake of being dumb. Go with it. :thumbup:


Dummy...:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> It is not any different but he will go on at length trying to justify it.


You would do the same thing if the problem was yours.. BUT it is OK for you to be in the middle of a car dealership dropping the F bomb.. :no:

For some reason you like to THINK you are not as wacky as the rest of us..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> And how is that different from shoplifting one.


Because the battery is less than a year old and is STILL under warranty.. I just didn't want to deal with going through hoops to get a new one.. 

I would agree with you IF the battery was more than (5) years old.. :thumbsup:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

B4T said:


> Because the battery is less than a year old and is STILL under warranty.. I just didn't want to deal with going through hoops to get a new one..
> 
> I would agree with you IF the battery was more than (5) years old.. :thumbsup:


There are no hoops.. I'm serious, find your local milwaukee service center. I've had a few warranty issues and for a battery you will literally only be in there for a minute.

The one I deal with here is actually a 'sub contractor' for milwaukee if you will. I was wondering why they were always so egar to just replace my stuff.. well the guy at the desk told me they make money giving you a new battery (the service outlet) So that explains the excellent service.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

randas said:


> There are no hoops.. I'm serious, find your local milwaukee service center. I've had a few warranty issues and for a battery you will literally only be in there for a minute.
> 
> The one I deal with here is actually a 'sub contractor' for milwaukee if you will. I was wondering why they were always so egar to just replace my stuff.. well the guy at the desk told me they make money giving you a new battery (the service outlet) So that explains the excellent service.


OK.. I have never been down this road before, but I will try it when the battery goes bad again..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

They are all junk, Dewalt, Milawaukee, Makita. Dewalt batteries go bad I buy newe, swap guts and return as not needed so someone else can explain. My makita drill trigger does not shut off completely after making a hole, that's next to have something swapped. Might as well spread the joy.


----------

